

Why Gandhi hated iodine - tychonoff
http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2010/08/16/sam-kean-why-gandhi-hated-iodine/

======
jfmiller28
There seems to be a bit of myopia in the political/medical establishment here.
Common salt is a cultural icon that is not likely to be replaced or altered.
Why not be creative and add Iodine to something else? Ghee would be my first
suggestion. It is prevalent in Indian cooking, and almost always used in
strongly flavored dishes.

